# Neue Graphikkarte für neuen Monitor?



## HSV1860 (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Forum,

habe mir einen neuen Bildschirm, der 1920 x 1080 Bildpunkte darstellen kann, zugelegt. Die Onboard Graphikkarte bietet eine max. Auflösung von 1280x1024.

Möchte deshalb eine Graphikkarte einbauen die HD unterstützt, damit die Schrift wieder scharf dargestellt wird und Aufzeichnungen von einem HD-Recorder ruckelfrei zu sehen sind. Besondere Eigenschaften für Spiele sind nicht notwendig.

Da ein AGP 4x  Steckplatz vorhanden ist, habe ich an die Sapphire HD 2400 pro AGP gedacht.

Spricht was gegen die Anschaffung dieser Graphikkarte?

Gruß


----------



## The Killer for Two (13. Oktober 2009)

hast du mal nen link? aber prinzipiel wenn sie agp hat warum nicht?
wobei ich dann anderes motherbord holen würde und dann gescheite graka... dann macht der neue monitor auch mehr spaß^^


----------



## Johannes7146 (13. Oktober 2009)

Am besten du postest einfach mal die Gesammt konfiguration deines Rechners und was du damit genau alles machen willst.

Wenn du jetz ne neue GraKa kaufst aber evtl in 6 Monaten so oder so eine andere Komponente zu schwach sein wird, sollte man schon jetz zukunftsorientiert nachrüsten.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (13. Oktober 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Am besten du postest einfach mal die Gesammt konfiguration deines Rechners und was du damit genau alles machen willst.
> 
> Wenn du jetz ne neue GraKa kaufst aber evtl in 6 Monaten so oder so eine andere Komponente zu schwach sein wird, sollte man schon jetz zukunftsorientiert nachrüsten.




Hey,

das ist eigentlich das Sinnvollste meiner Meinung.

Dann kann man - solange es der "Sockel zulässt"- wenigstens auf einen Onboard Grafikchipsatz setzen.
HD3200/3300...
Intel GMA XXX
Geforce 8100-9400

Unterstützen alle Fullhd und sind teilweise für Videowiedergabe optimiert.

bo


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2009)

Wenn schon von AGP gesprochen wird, dann ist der Rechner älterer Bauart.

Zu Deiner Eingangsfrage Auflösung:
Ja, eine ATI/AMD 2400 sollte da auf jeden Fall helfen. Der Preis sollte aber auf jeden Fall unter 60 Euro liegen. Liegt er weit über 60Euro, würde ich doch eher über einen (schon angesprochenen) Austausch von Mainboard, CPU, RAM und GraKa nachdenken. Mit etwa 300Eur hat man ein einigermaßen aktuelles Gerät, das mit Sicherheit Deine aktuelle Rechenkraft verdoppelt.

Die Nebenwirkungen :
HD-Filme sind sehr rechenhungrig. Die Optimallösung ist, man übergibt der Grafikkarte den Großteil der Dekodierung. Doch unter Windows XP und Vista geht das nur, wenn der Player das unterstützt. zB MPC-HC. 

Beispieleinkauf für 220Eur.

MNB | Gigabyte GA-EG41MF-US2H - 75Eur
CPU | Intel E5400 2x2,7GHz - 68Eur
RAM | 2GB Kit A-Data 800MHz - 36Eur
GRA | ATI 4550 512MB - 40Eur

Zusatz : Recht wahrscheinlich wird auch ein Austausch des Netzteils erforderlich sein.
(NZT | BeQuiet BQT L7 430W - 46Eur )

mfg chmee

p.s.: Intel GMA ist Mumpitz. Das Werbeversprechen kann Intel gar nicht halten. Bitte aus jeder Gedankenliste streichen!


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (13. Oktober 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Beispieleinkauf für 220Eur.
> 
> MNB | Gigabyte GA-EG41MF-US2H - 75Eur
> CPU | Intel E5400 2x2,7GHz - 68Eur
> ...



Wie gut GMA Fullhd Videos darstellen kann, weiß ich nur von Benchmarks 
Da war aber wirklichj die CPU Auslastund relativ hoch.

Beispieleinkauf für *136* Euro
ASUS M4A78-EM 53 Euro
AMD Athlon II X2 240 47 Euro
Ram kann bleiben 

Der HD3300 reicht auf jeden Fall.
Zur Not kann man den wenig höheren getakteten Chip HD4200 nehmen.

bo


----------



## HSV1860 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo an Alle!

Danke für die Antworten.

Hier ein paar Angaben zu meinem Rechner:

Prozessor Intel P4 2,4 GHz
Motherboard Gigabyte GA-8SIMLH
Graphik Interface AGP version 2.0 4x
Grapik SIS 650_651_M650_740
RAM 1GBytes
Netzteil 300 W

Habe mir vor 2 Wochen einen Medion FULL HD Monitor gekauft (Aktion bei Conrad) und damit einen 14' Röhrenbildschirm ersetzt. 

Möchte Folgendes:

- hauptsächlich eine bessere Darstellung der Schrift in MSOffice-Anwendungen und für VisualBasic-Entwicklung 
- eventuell mit einem Recoder aufgezeichnete Fernsehsendungen (Sportschau) am PC abspielen (Recorder ist ein HD-Recorder aber ausser ARTE empfange ich keine HD-Sender)
- regelmässig HD-Filme anschauen will ich nicht, ebensowenig brauche ich die Graphikkarte für Spiele die hohe Ansprüche an die Graphik stellen

Gruß


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

du hast ein relativ altes Mainboard ... ( eigentlich alles ,aber egal  )
Natürlich kannst du dir die Graka kaufen;
für Word sollte sie eigentlich reichen, aber Video wäre ich mir da nicht sicher,
Zumal du dann in "ein paar Jahren" sowieso alles neukaufen müsstest.

aber wenn du ca. 100 Euro übrig hast, dann greif zu AMD
Stromsparend
->leiser
->neurere Technik und neuere Treiber
->billiger als Intel

bo


----------



## Stonefish (13. Oktober 2009)

Hehe, Ihr seid aber alle fix. Gefragt wird nach einer Grafikkarte der unter(st)en Einsteiger-Klasse und Ihr baut ihm gleich einen komplett neuen Rechner. 

Aber ich kann Eure Argumentation gut nachvollziehen!
Durch die immens gesunkenen Kosten für bestimmte Hardwarekomponenten (Festplatten, Arbeitsspeicher, Preis/Leistungs-starke AMD-CPUs) ist es mittlerweile möglich bei vielleicht knapp 200 Euro Investition ein komplettes System zusammen zu stellen, welches das alte leistungsmäßig locker 3x überrundet.

Aber vielleicht möchte/kann unser Threadersteller das ja aber einfach auch nicht und möchte daher mit minimaler Investition sein System nochmal an die Gegebenheiten anpassen. Dagegen spricht ja nichts. Jeder so wie er kann und mag. 

Von daher zurück zur ursprünglichen Frage:

Ja, eine HD 2400Pro ist bei Deinem System sicherlich kein Fehlkauf. Wunder darfst Du von dieser Karte allerdings nicht erwarten. Sie wird Deinem Monitor mit seiner nativen Auflösung beglücken und sich zum ein oder anderen Filmchen überreden lassen. An irgendwelche 3D-Spieletitel der letzten 3 Jahre brauchst Du bei dieser Kombination von Grafikkarte und Auflösung aber keinen Gedanken zu verschwenden. Dasselbe gilt für andere Anwendungen, die von potenten Grafikkarten profitieren. 

Eine preislich noch gerade so überlegenswerte Alternative wäre eine HD 3650. Die Karte rechnet ca. 3x so schnell wie die HD 2400Pro und ist meist für gut 10 Euro Aufpreis zu haben. z.B. hier für 45,41 Euro:

http://www.compuland.de/product_info.php/info/p620674_VGA--512MB-PowerColor-HD-3650-GDDR2-AGP.html

Zum Vergleich: Hier die 2400Pro für 37,87 Euro aus demselben Shop:

http://www.compuland.de/product_info.php/pid/preissuchmaschine/info/p228801

Wie meine Vorredner allerdings schon wohlweislich zu Bedenken gegeben haben: Bei 50-60 Euro solltest Du bei Deinem System vielleicht eine "Investitionsgrenze" ziehen. Wenn Du 60 Euro ausgeben kannst und Deine alten Komponenten bei ebay gut verkaufst, hast Du schon fast das Geld für ein neues Einsteiger-System zusammen, dass wesentlich stromsparender, leiser und trotzdem deutlich leistungsfähiger sein wird.

Also denk drüber nach.


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

eins vorweg:
warum kauf ich mir einen so fetten Monitor wenn der rest das nicht schafft  aber gut meins kann man auch nicht immer nachvollziehen XD

Das mit e-bay glaub ich kaum das er machen wird. da das ganze nach einem Arbeitsrechner klingt und man sich da selten ausfälle leisten kann.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (14. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen,


Warum kaufst du dir Grafikkarten, obwohl dein Netzteil es nicht schafft?

bo


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

bergonline hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> 
> Warum kaufst du dir Grafikkarten, obwohl dein Netzteil es nicht schafft?
> ...





The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> eins vorweg:
> warum kauf ich mir einen so fetten Monitor wenn der rest das nicht schafft  aber gut meins kann man auch nicht immer nachvollziehen XD




Frage beantwortet... bis auf: weil ich mir auch ein neues NT hole XD
und Bergi wir haben doch extra nen eigenen Thread für diskusionen rund um meinen PC.


----------



## gordonk (14. Oktober 2009)

Schau dir mal die EVGA GF6200 an. Mit gerade mal 12 Watt bei Volllast, passiv Kühlung und einem Preis von ~ 40€ sollte dir diese Karte eigentlich auch zusagen.


----------



## Stonefish (14. Oktober 2009)

Verschwindend geringer Stromverbrauch und passive Kühlung sagen allerdings auch etwas über das Leistungspotential der Karte aus.

Die Geforce 6200 wird auch ohne Probleme die FullHD Auflösung auf seinen 24 Zöller bringen können, aber wenn er dann doch mal in die Verlegenheit kommt, HD-Filmmaterial anzusehen (sei es vom HD-Recorder mitgeschnitten oder "echtes" HD-Material in 1080p ... Trailer, Video on Demand etc.), dann ist er mit der HD2400 Pro sicherlich besser beraten. Im Bereich der Hardware-beschleunigten HD Wiedergabe dürfte sie sich besser schlagen als die 6200 und auch sonst hat sie etwas mehr "Leistungspotential." (Wenn man davon in dieser Preisklasse überhaupt sprechen kann...)
Musste bei der 6200 der HD-Support nicht sogar per Treiber nachgereicht werden? Hardware-seitig wurde das doch bei Nvidia erst ab der 8000er-Familie unterstützt oder? (Onboard-Chipsatzversionen der 6200 ausgenommen, die können das auch so.)

Wenn 6200 und 2400Pro also auf demselben Preisniveau liegen, dann gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu überlegen. Wenn Du einen absolut geräuschlosen bzw. -armen Rechner hättest und wert auf eine passiv gekühlte Grafikkarte legen würdest, dann hättest Du es vermutlich schon gesagt? Gibt natürlich auch passiv gekühlte 2400er ... nur eben nicht für 37 Euro.


----------



## HSV1860 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 

habe den 23,6 ' HD Monitor gekauft weil es m.E. ein günstiges Angebot von Conrad war und ich den Monitor auch in ein paar Jahren -  mit eineinem neuen PC - noch einsetzen will.  Hatte den alten 14' Monitor ja auch mindesten 10 Jahre im Einsatz.

Zu den Graphikkarten: Die oben empfohlene 3650 kommt ja nicht in Frage, da diese ja 450 W benötigt. Ebenso eine aus der  3450 Serie die 300 W (wohl eher mehr ) braucht.

Werde mir am Wochenende wohl die HD 2400 pro AGP bestellen.


Gruß


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (14. Oktober 2009)

Beide Grafikkarten werden niemals so viel Strom verbrauchen!


----------



## Stonefish (15. Oktober 2009)

HSV1860 hat gesagt.:


> Zu den Graphikkarten: Die oben empfohlene 3650 kommt ja nicht in Frage, da diese ja 450 W benötigt. Ebenso eine aus der  3450 Serie die 300 W (wohl eher mehr ) braucht.



Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Du jede der hier genannten Grafikkarten vermutlich an einem 300W Netzteil betreiben können wirst. Zur Sicherheit könntest Du ja aber vielleicht noch mal die Leistungsmerkmale Deines Netzteils posten. (Nicht die Wattanzahl, die ist nur begrenzt aussagekräftig.)
Diese findest Du auf einem Aufkleber an der Seite des Netzteils. (Wenn Du den Gehäusedeckel Deines PC abnimmst, müsste er Dich eigentlich schon anspringen.) Von den ganzen Angaben wäre die Anzahl der Ampere, die auf der +3,3V, +5V und +12V Leitung anliegen interessant. 

Zur Orientierung: Auf der folgenden Website wurde in einem anderen Zusammenhang auch der tatsächliche Stromverbrauch der HD 3650 gemessen. Im Idle waren es 94, unter Vollast 145 Watt ... für das *gesamte* Testsystem. (Auf Core2Duo Basis)

http://www.allround-pc.com/artikel/...crossfire-test-guenstige-alternative_seite_14

 Die Nennleistung sollte also kein Problem darstellen, wenn dann nur die Qualität Deines Netzteils. Grafikkartenhersteller geben immer sehr überzogene Mindest-Wattzahlen an, da die Qualität der Netzteile deutlich schwankt. Mit ausreichend Pech und ein bisschen Blauäugigkeit kann man im Extremfall ein 600W Netzteil kaufen, das nicht in der Lage ist, ein System mit 250W Leistungsaufnahme zu versorgen, da es auf einer bestimmten Leitung vielleicht viel zu wenig Ampere bereitstellt oder einen absolut miesen Wirkungsgrad hat.

Habe hier gerade noch einen absolute Tiefstpreis für die HD 3650 ausgegraben:

http://www.bol.de/shop/home/typhoonartikel/ID18283419.html?zanpid=1295663709586205696


----------



## HSV1860 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hier die Leistungsmerkmale des Netzteiles:

Delta Electronics, Model DPS -300 PB - 2 A Rev 01

Output: +12 V /18 A        -12V /0,8 A
Max Power: +5 V 30 A    +5VSB 2,0A

300 W   3,3 V    28 A

+5 V & 3,3 V Output can't excced 195 W


Gruß


----------



## Stonefish (16. Oktober 2009)

Das sieht von den Werten her sehr gut aus. Auf der +3,3V und +5V Leitung ist Dein Netzteil sogar überdurchschnittlich bestückt. (Selbst bei älteren System, wie dem Deinem, wo auf der +3,3V und +5V Leitung mehr Ampere benötigt werden, als bei neueren, gelten 25A auf der +3,3V bzw. 30A auf der +5V Leitung als Richtwert)

Die 18A auf der +12V Leitung (Mitunter die Wichtigste, da sie neben der CPU auch die hinzukommende Grafikkarte versorgen wird) sind ok. Um die 20 wäre schöner, aber bei älteren Netzteilen habe ich schon wesentlich schlimmeres gesehen. Das sollte eigentlich alles passen, selbst bei der HD 3650. (Die Karte braucht allerdings noch einen eigenen 4-poligen Stromanschluss, da der AGP-Port dafür nicht genug Strom bereitstellt, d.h. da sollte besser noch einer frei sein in Deinem Rechner. )

Die letzte unbekannte Größe im Spiel wäre allerdings der Wirkungsgrad Deines Netzteils, den ich im Internet nicht mehr recherchieren konnte. Netzteile liefern nämlich nie ihre Nennleistung, sondern benötigen von der produzierten Leistung etwas für den Eigenbetrieb und strahlen auch eine gewisse Menge ungenutzt in Form von Wärme ab. Je höher der Anteil an Leistung, die so "verloren" geht, desto schlechter (niedriger) der prozentuale Wirkungsgrad. 
Ich habe mal den vermutlichen Verbrauch Deines System unter absoluter *Volllast *überschlagen und bin auf rund 250W (*inklusive* einer HD 3650) gekommen. D.h. wenn Dein Netzteil einen deutlich geringeren Wirkungsgrad als 80% hat (Und bei "kleinen" Netzteilen wie Deinem ist das häufig so), dann könnte es eng werden.
(In meiner Berechnung ging ich von 1 Festplatte, 1 optischen Laufwerk, Tastatur, Maus, 1 Gehäuselüfter, 1 CPU-Lüfter, Mainboard, Soundkarte und 2 USB Geräten aus. Quelle der Berechnung: http://www.meisterkuehler.de/content/energierechner-fuer-computer-79.html)

Andererseits muss man auch dazu sagen, dass sich in Deinem beschriebenen Anwendungsbereich das System so gut wie nie diesem Volllastbetrieb annähern wird. Gerade wenn Du nicht spielst, wird die Grafikkarte (und die CPU) die meiste Zeit ziemlich unterfordert sein und daher automatisch runtergetaktet, was sich wiederum in einem deutlich reduziertem Stromverbrauch niederschlägt. Solange Du also nicht plötzlich zum Hardcore-Gamer mutierst und sämtliche aktuellen Spieletitel auf FullHD Auflösung antesten willst, oder durch die Grafikkarten-Hardware gestützte Videobearbeitung anfängst, sollte Dein Netzteil auch bei einem schlechteren Wirkungsgrad die HD 3650 mitversorgen können.
Vollends garantieren kann ich Dir das aber nicht. Ein Blick auf die Spannungswerte im BIOS nach dem Einbau wird Dir also nicht erspart bleiben um da Sicherheit zu erlangen. (Auf der +3,3V, +5V und +12V Schiene müssen auch auf den einzelnen Leitungen genauso viel Volt anliegen, wie ihre Namen vermuten lassen. Deutliche Abweichungen oder große Schwankungen wären für die Hardware ungesund bis tödlich.) Im schlimmsten Fall müsstest Du die Karte umtauschen, was beim Einkauf im Internet ja bequem funktioniert bei 14 Tagen Widerrufsrecht.


----------



## chmee (16. Oktober 2009)

Kleine Verbesserung : Der Wirkungsgrad bzw. die Blindleistung, die nicht in nutzbare Energie gewandelt wird, ist nicht so sehr als Wärme spürbar, sondern mehrheitlich als induktive Pendellast. Genauer, wenn Strom und Spannung aus der Phase sind.

Wikipedia -> Ursachen - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blindleistung

mfg chmee


----------



## Stonefish (16. Oktober 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> sondern mehrheitlich als induktive Pendellast. Genauer, wenn Strom und Spannung aus der Phase sind.





Ich verneige mich vor Deinem Wissen, bin aber Lichtjahre davon entfernt die beschriebene Ursache zu begreifen. Der Wiki-Artikel übersteigt auch irgendwie meine Fähigkeit physikalische Prozesse zu verstehen. Jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum ich Physik damals in der Schule sofort abgewählt habe, als es möglich war. 

Kannst Du diese Phänomen der "Blindleistung" in wenigen Sätzen verständlich erklären, so dass sich auch bei mir ein Lerneffekt einstellt? 
(Ist ne Herausforderung, ich weiß.)


----------



## chmee (16. Oktober 2009)

Oh je.. (Irgend ein E-Techniker wird mir dafür noch auf n Kopf hauen)

Strom aus der Dose ist eine reine Sinuswelle, die Wechselspannung. Die inneliegende Energie hat ihre größte Effizienz, wenn Strom und Spannung zur gleichen Zeit die gleiche Welle zeichnen,also zeitgleich ihren höchsten Punkt erreichen etc.. Der Strom in der Steckdose ist so ausgelegt.

Wenn aber Ströme/Spannungen gewandelt werden (per Induktion, also magnetischen Um- und Rückformungen -> Netzteile), ist die "Strom-Qualität" am anderen Ende des Kerns und der Spulen von der Qualität und Verarbeitung des Materials abhängig. Wenn schlecht gewickelt wurde oder der Ferritkern schlechte Leitwerte hat, geht 1. Energie verloren und 2. verbiegen sich diese Sinuswellen -> mit 2 Konsequenzen : 1. bissel Energie wird verpuffen(Wärme) und 2. viel Energie wird in das eigentliche Strom-Netz wieder zurückgepumpt -> Dort landet die eigentliche Blindleistung (übrigens auch ein Ärgernis für die Stromerzeuger)

Nachtrag : Induktive (magnetische) und kapazitive (ladungsspeichernde) Umformungen/Widerstände bringen die Gleichheit der Wellen *IMMER* aus dem Tritt. Wie stark, das ist von den Materialien und der Verarbeitung abhängig.

Induktive Rückströme machen sich für den Laien bemerkbar zB im 50Hz-Brummen bei Stereoanlagen oder als Interferenzwellen im Videobild.

Sorry an jeden E-Techniker dieser Welt! Ich habe in Physik aufgepasst, aber für ein Physikstudium hat's nicht gereicht. Vergebt mir 

mfg chmee


----------



## HSV1860 (17. Oktober 2009)

Habe gerade eine HD 3650 Graphikkarte bestellt.

Melde mich wieder nach Lieferung.

Gruß


----------



## Stonefish (21. Oktober 2009)

Da bin ich dann mal gespannt. 
Nur so aus Interesse ... was hast Du bezahlen müssen?


----------



## HSV1860 (25. Oktober 2009)

Karte ist inzwischen angekommen und eingebaut.

Habe die Karte - Sapphire HD 3650 512MB - beim selben onlineshop, bei dem ich auch den Monitor erstanden habe, gekauft.

Die Karte hat  69,95 €  gekostet, konnte aber noch einen Gutschein einlösen. War wahrscheinlich nicht das günstigste Angebot. Hätte auf die  weiter oben geposteten Vorschläge hören sollen, aber na ja...

Die Auflösung ist jetzt auf 1920x1080 eingestellt. Die Schrift in den Office-Paketen ist ok.
Ebenso in den Entwicklungspaketen. 
Nichts geändert hat sich beim Abspielen einer Fernsehaufzeichnung-
Alle Spiele, alle Tore von SKY - es sind immer noch Bildhänger bzw. unscharfe Bildabschnitte drin.

Aber jetzt das Wichtigste - die Spannungswerte aus dem BIOS:

           Vor dem Einbau      Nach dem Einbau

3,3      3,28 V                        3,28 V
5        4,99 V                         4,97 - 4,99 V
12   11,55 V                         11,36-11,55 V

Gruß


----------



## Stonefish (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ja. der Preis ist etwas überdimensioniert für die Karte und vor allem mit Hinblick auf die Verhältnismäßigkeit. (Sehr alte Hardware aufzurüsten rechnet sich nun mal nur in einem sehr überschaubaren Preisrahmen.)
Aber gut, wenn Du damit leben kannst, gibts ja auch nichts zu beanstanden. 

Schön, dass Du den Monitor nun in seiner nativen Auflösung befeuern kannst. Weniger schön ist die ausbleibende Verbesserung bei der HD-Wiedergabe. Möglicherweise lässt sich das aber lösen. Welchen Player verwendest Du denn für die Wiedergabe? Führe Dir doch mal dieses Forumsdiskussion zu Gemüte:

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/foren/243749-4-full-videos-ruckeln-windows-ultimate

Auch wenn es hier um Windows 7 geht, ist das grundlegende Problem vermutlich dasselbe: Die eingesetzte Software zur Wiedergabe nutzt nicht das Potential der Grafikkarte HD-Material zu berechnen, sondern belastet immer noch die (überforderte) CPU damit.

Abhilfe kann der erwähnte Media Player Classic bzw. DivX 7 schaffen. Probiers doch mal aus und melde Dich dann einfach noch mal.

Ich persönlich würde die Spannungswerte erstmal absegnen, obwohl sie nicht richtig schön sind. Vielleicht hat noch jemand eine andere Meinung dazu? Es schadet sicherlich nicht, ein bisschen sensibel für eventuell auftretende Probleme zu sein. Wenn der Rechner mal grundlos runterfährt oder einfriert, ist Vorsicht geboten. Aber eigentlich sehen die Abweichungen von dem Normwert nicht so gravierend aus.


----------



## HSV1860 (31. Oktober 2009)

Habe gerade ein Mitschnitt der ARD-Sportschau, gespeichert auf einem USB-Stick,  mit dem VLC MediaPlayer angeschaut.
Diese Aufzeichnung läuft ohne Hänger, die Bildqualität ist ok. 

Vermute, daß die Bildhänger bei der Sky-Aufzeichnung mit der Verschlüsselung zu tun haben.

Werde demnächst mal von Arte HD eine Sendung aufzeichnen und am PC abspielen.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (1. November 2009)

Hallo!

VLC ist schonmal eine gute Wahl.
VLC kann nämlich (zumindest in der aktuellen Version) dank x264 Plugin, HD ohne zusätzliche Software/Treiber/Codecs abspielen.



			
				HSV1860 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vermute, daß die Bildhänger bei der Sky-Aufzeichnung mit der Verschlüsselung zu tun haben.


Also an der Verschlüsselung als solche kann es nicht liegen..... andere Sky-Sender lassen sich ja auch aufnehmen..... und die Entschlüsselung erfolgt ja bereits im Receiver.
Hast Du direkt auf den USB-Stick aufgenommen?
Dann würde ich es mal mit einer USB-Festplatte versuchen..... die ist schneller (HD hat ja einen höheren Datenstrom als wie eine PAL-Auflösung).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## HSV1860 (30. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Rechner streikt

Nach Einbau der neuen Graphikkarte war bis gestern alles ok. Habe ihn abends normal runtergefahren. Am nächsten Tag wieder eingeschaltet - er läuft banz normal hoch, anmelden geht auch noch - die Symbole in der Windowsleiste werden angezeigt -aber es lassen sich keine Programme mehr starten. Auch das Abmelden - funktioniert zwar noch - aber dauert fast eine halbe Stunde.

Im Abgesicherten Modus funktioniert der Rechner.  Hier die Startprotokollierung:


Normaler Modus (Rechner läuft hoch bis zum Anmelden, danach Auschalten ):

   Service Pack 311 30 2009 23:12:34.500
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\system32\hal.dll
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\system32\KDCOM.DLL
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\system32\BOOTVID.dll
Treiber geladen ACPI.sys
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\WMILIB.SYS
Treiber geladen pci.sys
Treiber geladen isapnp.sys
Treiber geladen pciide.sys
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\PCIIDEX.SYS
Treiber geladen MountMgr.sys
Treiber geladen ftdisk.sys
Treiber geladen dmload.sys
Treiber geladen dmio.sys
Treiber geladen PartMgr.sys
Treiber geladen pavboot.sys
Treiber geladen VolSnap.sys
Treiber geladen atapi.sys
Treiber geladen disk.sys
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS
Treiber geladen fltmgr.sys
Treiber geladen sr.sys
Treiber geladen KSecDD.sys
Treiber geladen Ntfs.sys
Treiber geladen NDIS.sys
Treiber geladen Gernuwa.sys
Treiber geladen sisagp.sys
Treiber geladen Mup.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\aw_host5.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\gameenum.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msmpu401.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\avmwan.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\psched.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\neti1634.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rdpdr.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\update.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\lbrtfdc.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Sfloppy.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\i2omgmt.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Changer.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Cdaudio.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\awlegacy.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mnmdd.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
Treiber geladen \\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\NETFLTDI.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\oxpar.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\processr.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\PCIDump.SYS
Treiber geladen \\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\WNMFLT.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ShlDrv51.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
Treiber geladen \\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\IDSFLT.SYS
Treiber geladen \\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\fnetmon.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fips.SYS
Treiber geladen \\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\DSAFLT.SYS
Treiber geladen \\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\APPFLT.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Cdfs.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pavdrv51.sys
Treiber geladen \\C:\WINDOWS\System32\ZDCNDIS5.sys
Treiber geladen \\C:\WINDOWS\system32\PavTPK.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ParVdm.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\npf_devolo.sys
Treiber geladen \\C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\PavProc.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\RootMdm.sys
Treiber geladen \\C:\WINDOWS\system32\PavSRK.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys

Abgesicherter Modus mit Netzwerktreibern:

 Service Pack 311 30 2009 23:14:41.500
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\system32\hal.dll
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\system32\KDCOM.DLL
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\system32\BOOTVID.dll
Treiber geladen ACPI.sys
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\WMILIB.SYS
Treiber geladen pci.sys
Treiber geladen isapnp.sys
Treiber geladen pciide.sys
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\PCIIDEX.SYS
Treiber geladen MountMgr.sys
Treiber geladen ftdisk.sys
Treiber geladen dmload.sys
Treiber geladen dmio.sys
Treiber geladen PartMgr.sys
Treiber geladen pavboot.sys
Treiber geladen VolSnap.sys
Treiber geladen atapi.sys
Treiber geladen disk.sys
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS
Treiber geladen fltmgr.sys
Treiber geladen sr.sys
Treiber geladen KSecDD.sys
Treiber geladen Ntfs.sys
Treiber geladen NDIS.sys
Treiber geladen Gernuwa.sys
Treiber geladen sisagp.sys
Treiber geladen Mup.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ACPI-Uniprozessor-PC
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\aw_host5.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\avmwan.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\psched.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\neti1634.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rdpdr.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\update.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\lbrtfdc.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Sfloppy.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\i2omgmt.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Changer.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Cdaudio.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen awlegacy.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen mnmdd.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Wanarp.SYS
Treiber geladen \\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\NETFLTDI.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen oxpar.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Serial.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Processor.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen intelppm.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\PCIDump.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen WNMFLT.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ShldDrv.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen IDSFLT.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen FNETMON.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Fips.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen DSAFLT.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen APPFLT.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Cdfs.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Intel-Prozessor
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Avance AC97 Audio
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Kommunikationsanschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen ECP-Druckeranschluss
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Standardgameport
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen MPU-401-kompatibles MIDI-Gerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Audiocodecs
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Audiotreiber
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Mediensteuerungsgerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen Videocodecs
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fastfat.SYS

Kann damit leider nicht s anfangen.

Oder ist das Netzteil doch zu schwach ?


Gruß


----------



## chmee (1. Dezember 2009)

Such mal nach HiJackThis und laß das System mal nach problematischen Registryeinträgen checken.. Interessanter als die Obige wäre die Liste der laufenden Prozesse unter Windows - die aus dem Taskmanager.

mfg chmee


----------



## HSV1860 (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo chmee,

hier die Prozessliste aus dem Taskmanager und das HiJackThis -LogFile:

psksvc.exe
wuauclt.exe
PSImSvc.exe
synmwsc.exe
AVENGINE.exe
CCC.exe
PSHost.exe
PavPrSrv.exe
taskmgr.exe
PAVSRV51.exe
WZQKPICK.exe
reader_sl.exe
jps.exe
MOM.exe
spoolsv.exe
AdobeARM.exe
svchost.exe
ApVxdWin.exe
sqlwriter.exe
WebProxy.exe
svchost.exe
svchost.exe
ati2evxxx.exe
ctfmon.exe
TPSrv.exe
svchost.exe
svchost.exe
svchost.exe
ati2evxxx.exe
PAVFnSvr.exe
lsass.exe
services.exe
winlogon.exe
csrss.exe
smss.exe
sqlservr.exe
SAgent2.exe
jusched.exe
WgaTray.exe
svchost.exe
explorer.exe
PSCtrlS.exe
System
Leerlaufprozess

CPU-Auslastung 100%

----

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 08:38:57, on 01.12.2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Safe mode with network support

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Programme\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Programme\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SfWinStartInfo] k:\sfirm32\sfWinStartupInfo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Automation] mslaugh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [blah service] msnmsgrr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APVXDWIN] "C:\Programme\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus Pro 2010\APVXDWIN.EXE" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SCANINICIO] "C:\Programme\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus Pro 2010\Inicio.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Programme\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Programme\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [blah service] msnmsgrr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOKALER DIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETZWERKDIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Programme\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Programme\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Nach Microsoft &Excel exportieren - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Recherchieren - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.tele2.de/redirect/startpage/dial_up/deu
O16 - DPF: Garmin Communicator Plug-In - https://my.garmin.com/static/m/cab/2.6.4/GarminAxControl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} (DLM Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.5.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1235676931859
O16 - DPF: {FD0B6769-6490-4A91-AA0A-B5AE0DC75AC9} (Performance Viewer Activex Control) - https://id-s.homeip.net:20208/activex/RACtrl.cab
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: pcAnywhere Host Service (awhost32) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Programme\Symantec\pcAnywhere\awhost32.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON Printer Status Agent2 (EPSONStatusAgent2) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Software Controller - Panda Security, S.L. - C:\Programme\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus Pro 2010\PsCtrls.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Function Service (PAVFNSVR) - Panda Security, S.L. - C:\Programme\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus Pro 2010\PavFnSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Process Protection Service (PavPrSrv) - Panda Security, S.L. - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Panda Security\PavShld\pavprsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Panda On-Access Anti-Malware Service (PAVSRV) - Panda Security, S.L. - C:\Programme\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus Pro 2010\pavsrv51.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Host Service (PSHost) - Panda Security International - C:\Programme\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus Pro 2010\Firewall\PSHOST.EXE
O23 - Service: Panda IManager Service (PSIMSVC) - Panda Security S.L. - C:\Programme\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus Pro 2010\PsImSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Panda PSK service (PskSvcRetail) - Panda Security, S.L. - C:\Programme\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus Pro 2010\PskSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: Panda TPSrv (TPSrv) - Panda Security, S.L. - C:\Programme\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus Pro 2010\TPSrv.exe

--
End of file - 6150 bytes

Gruß


----------



## chmee (1. Dezember 2009)

Eigenartig sind:

1. [blah service] msnmsgrr.exe
Gehört gelöscht, mehrmals vorhanden. (RBot?)
http://board.protecus.de/t12829.htm

2. MS-Messenger muss weder im IE noch im Autostart drin sein. Es sei denn, Du legst wert drauf.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/windo...nten-wie-z-b-windows-messenger-entfernen.html

3. Da läuft auch ein SQL-Server.. Beabsichtigt?

mfg chmee


----------



## HSV1860 (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo chmee,

vielen Dank für Deine Hinweise.

Konnte  im Abgesicherten Modus  die Virus-Einträge in HiJackThis "fixen". Im normalen Modus konnte der Task Manager nicht mehr geöffnet werden. Auch habe ich die Einträge in der Registry nicht gefunden.

Habe jetzt Windows neu installiert. System läuft jetzt wieder normal.

Möchte noch den Windows Messenger löschen. Bin wie in dem Link beschrieben vorgegangen und komme bis zum Öffnen des Assistenten für Windows-Komponenten.

Habe jetzt eine Liste der Komponenten vor mir:

z.B.

....
Faxdienste                                           ohne Häkchen
Internet Informationdienst                ohne Häkchen
Internet Exlorer                                    mit Häkchen
Outlook                                                 mit Häkchen
Windows MediaPlayer                       mit Häkchen
Windows Messenger                        mit Häkchen   (0,0 MB)
Windows Messenger                        mit Häkchen  (14,3 MB)
....

Was ist zu tun, damit der Windows Messenger entfernt wird?

Gruß


----------



## chmee (2. Dezember 2009)

Neu installieren ist die beste Idee gewesen 
Zum Messenger : Das Ding ist recht hartnäckig, der gegebene Link ist schon etwas älter,
aber das Netz ist voll von Tipps, wenn man "Messenger entfernen deinstallieren" in  eingibt.

mfg chmee


----------



## Johannes7146 (2. Dezember 2009)

Bezüglich des Messenger...einfach die .exe Datei umbennen oder löschen und vorher ausm Autostart nehmen. Die paar mb die er dann noch belegt, sollten nicht stören.


----------



## Stonefish (2. Dezember 2009)

HSV1860 hat gesagt.:


> Habe jetzt Windows neu installiert. System läuft jetzt wieder normal.



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass es nicht an meiner Grafikkarten-Empfehlung lag.


----------



## HSV1860 (2. Dezember 2009)

Habe

RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection %windir%\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.Remove

ausgeführt.

Die msmsgs.exe -Datei wurde aus dem Ordner C:\Programme\Messenger gelöscht.

Gruß


----------

